# Still no HDMI on ViP211 with L 3.41



## airman (Oct 10, 2003)

I see that there is new firmware downloaded into my ViP 211 but I still don't have any HDMI video output. I thought that problem was supposed to be corrected with this lastest software update. Can anyone fill me in as to what L3.41 fixed or did'nt fix.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No release notes yet, although it is likely that it was prep for the new weather application (that is the rumor).

HDMI issues are hardware. Call E* and get a replacement unit -- then be VERY careful with the connectors on the new unit.


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

airman said:


> I see that there is new firmware downloaded into my ViP 211 but I still don't have any HDMI video output. I thought that problem was supposed to be corrected with this lastest software update. Can anyone fill me in as to what L3.41 fixed or did'nt fix.


You say solfware L3.41, but mine sais L520 anybody knows the diference?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

L341 came out 2 years ago. We haven't yet seen notes for the current L520 or previous L439.

See http://www.dishuser.org/211sw.php


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> No release notes yet, although it is likely that it was prep for the new weather application (that is the rumor).
> 
> HDMI issues are hardware. Call E* and get a replacement unit -- then be VERY careful with the connectors on the new unit.


Agree, and I think it was Jackson who mentioned this in a Tech Chat many moons ago.

The original design used SMT HDMI connectors and they were very fragile. The design was revised to use Thru-Hole HDMI connectors which are much more durable.


----------

